
OVH Cold Storage: $0.0023 per GB/mo - brandon272
https://www.ovh.com/us/public-cloud/storage/cloud-archive/
======
znpy
Hi, I just signed up.

They verified my account billing me 1€... Fine.

Now they want me to pre-pay 10€ (12.20€ vat included) before even trying the
service.

All I want is to give it a try, and then host some personal backup (not that
many gigabytes). Is there a way to avoid pre-paying, since they already
verified my credit card ?

~~~
brandon272
Yes, I had the same thing happened, so I ended up not trying it. Except they
wanted me to pay $40.

------
brandon272
This is half the price of Backblaze B2 for the actual storage and supports
SFTP and rsync. Unlike Backblaze and Amazon Glacier, incoming traffic is not
free and is priced at $0.011/GB. (~$1 per 100GB)

